#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΟΑΕΕ: ΟΑΕΕ και συνάφεια

## spathis marios

Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος συνάδελφος έχει κάποιο νεότερο για την παραλληλη ασφάλιση στο ΟΑΕΕ και την συνάφεια, ας μας πληροφορήσει για τη διαχείρηση του θέματος.

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφέρεσαι στους "παλαιούς" ασφαλισμένους, δηλαδή στους προ 01.01.1993;
"Συνάφεια" εννοείς δραστηριότητα μη συμβατή με το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού που σε αναγκάζει να ασφαλιστείς παράλληλα και σ' άλλο ταμείο;

----------


## spathis marios

Ναι, αναφέρομαι στους ασφαλισμένους πριν το 1993. Ως συνάφεια εννοείτε η άμεση σχέση επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας με την επιστημονική κατάρτιση και βεβαιώνεται απο το Τ.Ε.Ε το οποίο μου έχει δώσει βεβαίωση συνάφειας η οποία όμως δεν γίνεται αποδεχτή απο τον ΟΑΕΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω να έχει αλλάξει κάτι ως προς τη νομοθεσία.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες ΕΔΩ.

----------

